

Ask HN: It's Time. Need a developer/team. San Francisco or Boulder?   - wo

Hello HN,<p>A little background: I'm 32, live in Dallas, and have 'startup' running through my veins.  Most of you are in my same boat - we have ideas all-day, every-day, but somehow find an excuse not to pursue them.  I know, I know.  Ideas don't mean sh<i>t - it's the execution.  Well, I can't live with myself if THOSE people keep JUMPING and finding their wings on the way down.  It's OUR time.  It's MY time.<p>Sure, there are brilliant entrepreneurs with brilliant ideas.  Let them be.  Most companies that survive (and thrive) have iterated, pivoted, changed markets, etc.<p>So, I HAVE AN IDEA.  Not a reinvent-the-world brilliant idea, but a workable one.  One that would be cool to build, market &#38; spend 90 hours/week working on.  One that I spend every minute obsessing about, talking about, ideating on, wireframing...<p>My dilemma:  I am not a developer.  I know enough to not get screwed.  I know what the first iteration looks like.  I don't want to outsource - I want people who are obsessed about this idea as I am.  Dallas has plenty of talent, but I want/need to be in an environment where ideas are flowing. Where people understand the game. Where smart people will tell me when my idea sucks.  You get my drift.<p>I have all the typical bullsh</i>t credentials - MBA, Sales/Trading background with 2 'obliviated' Investment Banks.  Experience with Digital Strategy, Consulting and Marketing.<p>So, San Francisco or Boulder?  Thoughts, ideas, people to talk to???<p>P.S. If you are a developer or know of one who LOVES building algorithms, aggregators and believes there is ALWAYS A BETTER WAY, please let me know.
P.P.S.  I am not opposed to working virtually with my team.<p>And yes, I do have MONEY to get this off the ground...<p>Best,
Woodward
======
EuclidCapital2
Woodward,

SF will beat Boulder by a mile. SF is a "company town" everybody's employed by
the "company" (tech industry).

Plus, good news about SF is that these internet co's are always going out of
business freeing up the talent at a good rate. Think supernova seeding the
universe. So even if Boulder had more CS than SF (doubtful) they'd all be
employed by big companies that have great benefits,etc.

But don't take my word for it. Advertise your job on craigslist SF and
craigslist Boulder and see what comes back.

~~~
wo
Good point. The problem to me is offering these recently unemployed a
competitive package when I am just looking to get something 'out the door.'

Have you had much experience finding quality developers who can see the BIG
VISION, but are willing to work for 'x' amount to get that first iteration
shipped?

I know it's my job as an entrepreneur to sell the idea, the company, and the
vision.

Interested in your thoughts...

~~~
0nly1ife
> Have you had much experience finding quality developers who can see the BIG
> VISION...

The ones I know have their own companies. You are going to have to compete
with developers who also are good at business. Learning a bit of tech will
improve your chances of success.

------
0nly1ife
Here is a possible low-budget, low-risk approach to executing: Crack open a
ruby on rails book and learn enough tech to build the prototype. You will
likely have questions along the way. Post said questions on message boards and
IRC. This is a good way to get to know the developer community and learn who
the good coders are. At some point you can start contracting them to implement
difficult or time consuming problems.

------
lucidquiet
Well, a number of folks who come visit Boulder find the town, the developer
community and the tech level enjoyable. But I understand that there is a
larger pool of people to pull from in SF. Why not go to a few Meet Ups or User
Groups, or find some start ups to visit in these areas and go there and see.

------
wadner
Hi Woodward,

I've been building a few MVPs to get things off the ground. If you are fine
with remote, drop me an email.

support at 99audit.com

------
alnayyir
San Fran is going to have more people, but it really depends on where you'd
rather live. I would advise against working virtually if possible.

~~~
wo
Thanks. I have heard Boulder has more computer scientists per capita than any
other city in America. Truth?

What is your background - if I may ask?

I agree about working virtually, but I feel I need to get some traction with
this first iteration.

~~~
alnayyir
I don't think statistics like what you've just stated are meaningful. The most
brilliant people who are the most likely to be interested in a startup are
going to be in San Fran.

I'm a software developer who's co-owned a company before.

~~~
wo
Fair point.

What's your advice for incentivising developers to work on a non-VC funded
idea? I have funds to pay for a while, but not a full salary/benefits.

